# Car loan or Finance in Cyprus???????



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

We are in desperate need of a car! However we are finding it difficult to understand how this works in CVyprus!

We would need a loan of some kind in order to purchase a car, but dont really know how to go about this or what we would need! We have been told by a car garage that we would need 2 cypriot guarantors? Surely not everyone who moves to Cyprus knows 2 Cypriots to guarantor a loan in order to buy a car?

Is there something we are missing here?

Any help, advice or direction offered is warmly welcomed!

Thanks

Claire & Adam
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

clairelou29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in desperate need of a car! However we are finding it difficult to understand how this works in CVyprus!
> 
> ...


I am afraid that it is true that you need two guarantors to get a loan of any kind here. The banks used to accept British residents as guarantors if they owned property here. I don't know whether that is still the case.

Veronica


----------

